# Find gives clue to island's past



## Rosemary (Jul 20, 2007)

*A new discovery on an island off north Lewis could change the understanding of the history of the area.*


   Archaeologists have found a kiln inside a building which has been excavated on Dun Eistean, a stack which lies near the Butt of Lewis light-house.


   Kilns were used to dry out grain, which could then be used in the preparation of food or alcohol ear the Butt of Lewis light-house.


BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | Highlands and Islands | Find gives clue to island's past


----------



## Talysia (Jul 20, 2007)

I love things like this.  There's so much we don't know about what happened in our distant past, and every one of these new clues we find makes the situation a little more clearer.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 20, 2007)

It would make sense for this site to be inhabited all year round as the centre of a small but thriving population.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 20, 2007)

Small, thriving and rather happy, by the sound of it!


----------

